# New additions



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Some of you may have seen my "some people" thread about the boy trying to swap me his rabbit for one of my rats and £20, and how angry I was about it,
Anyway I carried on my search for a rabbit and got in touch with the RSPCA, me and my mother in law went to their foster homes and managed to find these two gorgeous rabbits, one male and one female,
Henry is the male and bracken is the female, they are the most darling rabbits in the world! Considering their bad past they have so much love to give anyway 

Here's bracken







An this is Henry








I'm so happy I'm able to give these two gorgeous rabbits a good home now, although I've just been told to stop my mission for rescuing more mistreated animals is not over! Haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww, so pretty!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you, I'm so in love with them right now, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Unfortunately bracken passed away today, we think it could of been heart problems but obviously can't tell exactly what it was, 

Rip little bracken, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry! That must be so awful and heartbreaking for you. My friend recently had her bunnies stolen and she's just crushed about it.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Only just seen this!! That's awful! Your poor friend  at least I know where bracken is! Omg  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> Only just seen this!! That's awful! Your poor friend  at least I know where bracken is! Omg
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah her neighbour stole a lot of her stuff and just before they moved she stole the bunnies, but they couldn't prove anything. She even admitted it once, but then denied it. Well, at least she's gone. How is Henry doing?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Aw bless! That's so bad! Atleast she's gone now and he's doing fine him and Stanley seem to be very close so don't think he's lonely which is good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> Aw bless! That's so bad! Atleast she's gone now and he's doing fine him and Stanley seem to be very close so don't think he's lonely which is good
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's good!


----------

